# My Living room theater,



## Max76 (Mar 20, 2011)

Room size 21x16

Equipment:

Yamaha RX-V1800
Panasonic DMP-BDT120
DSPeaker AntiMode 8033C
2x Monitor Audio Silver RX 8
1x Monito Audio Silver RX Center
4x Teufel M500D THX
2x SVS PC12-NSD
LG/AXXA AF-115
Alphaluxx Screen 135“ 16:9


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a great space!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice Max, very unique with the design of your screen wall. What is the material on the wall? Oh, and welcome to Home Theater Shack!


----------



## Max76 (Mar 20, 2011)

dougc said:


> Nice Max, very unique with the design of your screen wall. What is the material on the wall? Oh, and welcome to Home Theater Shack!


3D Wallpaper on the front and the other is acoustic plaster.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks great!!l..Love the screen wall..are those real rocks??..Very cool :T


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I really like it. It is nice to see rooms that have design in mind as well as function. They can coexist together. It just takes some talent to pull it off. Very nice room.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice Maik! :T


----------



## Max76 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: My Living room theater, Acoustic Optimization*

Acoustic Optimization


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. That is very impressive. Great job! I like the rocks. That is the first time I am seeing that. Very good look for sure. Also excellent job on the furniture layout and the treatments. Outstanding!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Great setup and nice looking room! What is on the floor under your speakers and subwoofers?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Great looking room. I love the colors, too.


----------



## Max76 (Mar 20, 2011)

stone floor and carrara marble
the speakers are on marble slabs


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Max76 said:


> stone floor and carrara marble
> the speakers are on marble slabs


Interesting. I like it!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A most unique looking setup! Nicely done..:T
Are they acoustic panels in the back corners?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome, looks great!! I like how you have a minimalist look in your family room. I never hear of that acoustic plaster... How do you like it?


----------



## Max76 (Mar 20, 2011)

Equipment update:

Yamaha RX-A3040
Oppo BDP-103D
DSPeaker AntiMode 8033C-SII
2x Monitor Audio Silver RX 8
1x Monito Audio Silver RX Center
4x Monito Audio Silver FX
2x SVS PC12-NSD
Epson EH-TW9200W
Alphaluxx Screen 135“ 16:9


----------



## mitja (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice room!
I like the absorbers on the walls.:T


----------

